# headphones under 2.5k



## sggupta95 (Mar 15, 2014)

hey,i am looking for a pair of headphones with a budget of2-2.5k.i need the headphones for mainly listening to music and gaming,and some movies/series(not much).i don't really mind between IEM and over the ears,but they should be comfortable,sturdy and i should be able to listen to them for long stretches.i don't really have a very specific genre of music which i listen to,but would mainly be rock,alternative rock,pop,alternative,some hip-hop and EDM.
after searching on the internet and here,i do have some headphones on my list.please tell if they are suitable,and suggest others if you can.
and i ready to shop both online and locally
brainwavez m5-$29.50
soundmagic e10-Rs 2400
Sennheiser HD 202 II Professional-Rs 1450
samson SR850-Rs 2337

the main things i'm looking for are comfort,sounstage and reliability.

Edit:also,mic is not required.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 15, 2014)

+1 for the Sennheiser HD 202 II Professional. I Really liked it !


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 16, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> +1 for the Sennheiser HD 202 II Professional. I Really liked it !


thanks for the reply,but i'm hesitant about the HD 202,as it seems to have sub-par build quality and comfort.the SR850 seems better than it.right now,i have quite decided between brainwavz m5 and SR850.i am tending towards sr850,as it seems to have a better sounstage,and because it's over the ear.snapdeal has a 10% discount going on for Musical instruments,so i'm thinking of ordering soon.so,any last words of advice?


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 16, 2014)

if you are already set to buy a headset, why are you asking??


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> if you are already set to buy a headset, why are you asking??



well,when i first posted,i hadn't made up my mind,but then today after reading reviews,i did.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 17, 2014)

If you're fine with USB headset, google out for Zebronics Iron USB Headset Review.


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 28, 2014)

hey guys,so i ordered the samson Sr850 from snapdeal,but the order wasn't dispatched for quite a while.finally,snapdeal cancelled the order due to problems at seller's end.and it doesn't seem to be available from anywhere else.so it seems i'm back at square one.now i'm thinking between hd 202 and brainwavz m5.i really like M5,but i'm hesitant because they are in-ear.the zebronics iron also looks okay,but i'm not too sure about the sound quality,and the brand zebronics doesn't really seem reliable or good at all.and i really can't tell whether the simulated 5.1 would be any good.
what do you guys think?


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2014)

Snapdeal procures Samson from their distributors godown in daman. 
Their office is in Mumbai's lamington area.
I can share their contact if you want.
Btw I got pack of two see if that's available.


----------



## sandynator (Mar 28, 2014)

Contact Rivera Digitec (Samson distributor)
02224984512


----------



## sggupta95 (Mar 30, 2014)

thanks sandynator.i contacted them,and following the distributor chain i found a store called Raj Musicals which sells samson products.just got the SR850 for Rs 2150.


----------



## Allu Azad (Mar 31, 2014)

Is there anywhere else from where I can buy SR850 online? Snapdeal doesn't ship it to my location .


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 31, 2014)

sggupta95 said:


> hey guys,so i ordered the samson Sr850 from snapdeal,but the order wasn't dispatched for quite a while.finally,snapdeal cancelled the order due to problems at seller's end.and it doesn't seem to be available from anywhere else.so it seems i'm back at square one.now i'm thinking between hd 202 and brainwavz m5.i really like M5,but i'm hesitant because they are in-ear.the zebronics iron also looks okay,but i'm not too sure about the sound quality,and the brand zebronics doesn't really seem reliable or good at all.and i really can't tell whether the simulated 5.1 would be any good.
> what do you guys think?



It is simulated. My site's audio h/w reviewer evaluated it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 31, 2014)

Samson 850/950 (more comfortable) or the Denon 310 ( little bassy but not boomy or dosnt kill midrange)


----------



## sandynator (Mar 31, 2014)

sggupta95 said:


> thanks sandynator.i contacted them,and following the distributor chain i found a store called Raj Musicals which sells samson products.just got the SR850 for Rs 2150.





Thats gr8 news.
Do post your opinion after at least 25-30 hrs of burn in. I hope you have some good source to compliment sr850.

As per many owner on various international forums this baby requires lot of burn in time to shine.

They compliment well with my nationite n2.


----------

